# Freud RTP100 Router Table



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

*Freud RTP1000 Router Table*

I was in Lowe's yesterday and they had the Freud RTP1000 router table that lists for $199 on clearance for $39.90 I could not pass it up. Added one more to my collection. Don't know how good it is but looks like it is well worth $40. The fence should be worth more than that. Would make a good starter table.

Fence: 
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-SH-5-Professional-Micro-Adjustable-Router/dp/B00005Q7CN

Complete unit:
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-RTP1000...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1205281714&sr=8-1

OOPS, almost forgot, they had the Bosch RBS021XW 3 Piece 1/4-Inch Shank Template Cutting Router Bit Set that is regularly @$70 for $14.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RBS021X...ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1205282498&sr=1-9


----------

